# ladys face ripped off by Chimp - 911 call



## miss2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Not sure if this had already been posted or not.
quite disturbing to listen to.
I hate all these people that keep monkeys/ chimps as pets 

[video=youtube;wgS0KgT5APc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgS0KgT5APc[/video]
http://www.watoday.com.au/world/woman-attacked-by-chimp-reveals-face-on-oprah-20091112-iasz.html


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard and seen a story about this before....shocking situation....dare I say....only in America !!! Bloody madness !!!!


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats disturbing!


----------



## webcol (Feb 5, 2010)

miss2 said:


> Not sure if this had already been posted or not.
> quite disturbing to listen to.
> I hate all these people that keep monkeys/ chimps as pets
> 
> ...



Because keeping reptiles is just as normal?


----------



## miss2 (Feb 5, 2010)

i personaly think monkeys/ chimps have a higher intelligence level


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 5, 2010)

So wat about sugar gliders? are you against that too?


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 5, 2010)

webcol said:


> Because keeping reptiles is just as normal?



no it's not as normal but ppl trust these animals to much, if you keep a brown snake as a pet you know the dangers. these sort of ppl are not aware (ignorant) of what these monkeys are capable of.
cheers Dayle


----------



## Colin (Feb 5, 2010)

I always thought Lance Link Secret Chimp was a face ripper if he had the chance..


----------



## Vixen (Feb 5, 2010)

A Sugar Glider is still FAR different to owning a Chimp, or are you saying Gliders have an equivalent level of intelligence? Pretty stupid to compare the two and use it in your argument.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 5, 2010)

Nah, wasn't Lance, it was one of the Hathaways.


----------



## miss2 (Feb 5, 2010)

y are people yelling??? 
im entitled to my own opinion and after working with monkeys at the zoo i personaly do not believe they should be kept as pets. i wasent even thinking about sugar gliders.........


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 5, 2010)

VixenBabe said:


> A Sugar Glider is still FAR different to owning a Chimp, or are you saying Gliders have an equivalent level of intelligence? Pretty stupid to compare the two and use it in your argument.


No im not saying they are similar in intelligence, but they are both cute and fuzzy:lol:


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 5, 2010)

miss2 said:


> y are people yelling???
> im entitled to my own opinion and after working with monkeys at the zoo i personaly do not believe they should be kept as pets. i wasent even thinking about sugar gliders.........



agreed they are not good pets. but neither are tiapans and i can name a few ppl with them.


----------



## licky (Feb 5, 2010)

i hate the 911 reciever "whats the problem" he just killed my friend " whats the problem?" get the police! " who killed your friend?" Just bloody get the police over there ASAP. sheesh.


----------



## miss2 (Feb 5, 2010)

well regardless of the pet issue its still a horrific thing to happen
did u c the other link i put up, of her face now?


----------



## schizmz (Feb 5, 2010)

yer amzing she lived... it tore her *&%$#$ hands off!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, this story got massive, lady revealed her face on Oprah, what an enormous amount of damage it did!
People who keep these chimps as pets are aware of how strong and smart they are but they assume raising them from birth and treating them like their child means nothing will ever happen. There's hundreds of stories of people who keep their chimps around their children all day, every day even unsupervised.
End of the day it's a wild animal with a mind of it's own no matter how much training/time/commitment they get. Sad story but these things happen, she's an amazing lady to suffer all that and say something along the lines of "i don't want nothing to happen to the animal as it felt threatened by me and did what any one would do in that situation and acted on instinct" just goes to show there's still a lot of genuine people out there


----------



## schizmz (Feb 5, 2010)

id say the "xanax in the systym" wouldnt of helped..was it bi-polar?:shock:


----------



## jinin (Feb 5, 2010)

Very Disturbing!


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 5, 2010)

"The chimp killed my friend!!!!!!!!"

"What's the problem with your friend?"


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 5, 2010)

Give me a taipan over a chimp anyday! They scare the crap out of me.


----------



## lemon (Feb 5, 2010)

In 1996 changes to the Non-Indigenous Animals Act in NSW stopped the trade in pet primates. Those that had pet monkeys could keep them until they died but were not permitted to sell them or their offspring.
in 2001 the number of Western Taipan, Taipan, Common Brown Snake and Rough-scaled Snake, kept as pets numbered 108 in NSW. Five years later in 2006 it had reached 206 animals.
Jacquie says, "Give me a taipan over a chimp anyday!"...NSW legislators agree


----------



## smudge (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw this story on oprah yesterday... the damage that was done to her hands and face are absolutely horrific! I really feel sorry for the woman especially considering it wasn't her pet, she was just trying to do the right thing and help a friend out.


----------

